
UK cable on Tiananmen Square Massacre (1989) - inflatableDodo
https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/UK_cable_on_Tiananmen_Square_Massacre
======
zeristor
Are there any illiterate or gullible armies left in China?

Are there other reports from different angles?

